# Car Cruising Ban



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A judge has banned so-called car cruising events across the Black Country:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bi ... m-30285191


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad I don't live there. As my wife and I both have 2 seater cars, we sometimes both drive together and park next to each other if we have two passengers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not sure that would constitute a car cruise :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Read the article! It says a gathering of 2 or more cars!



> The injunction prohibits two or more vehicles gathering in the combined local authority area "known generally as the Black Country" between 15:00 and 07:00 GMT.


Just imagine the trouble the parents will have collecting kids from schools after 3pm.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Read the article! It says a gathering of 2 or more cars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or some friends meeting at a local pub, or church even?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't see how they can do this, surly this is breaking some other law, some freedom of movement act or something, I don't see this lasting long, anyone who gets nicked for this with a half decent lawyer is going to get it thrown out straight away. It's the most ridiculous thing I've read in a long time, what about if theres a funeral with a few black cars and a coffin, guess they'll be had too


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it's safe to say the actual injunction will contain more detail on what constitutes a 'car cruise' than the one line description in an article. This isn't the first injunction of this kind, and I've not heard of people being arrested for picking up their kids or going to the pub...


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

The problem is that it will be one rule for some and another for others, if you're wearing a baseball cap and have a loud exhaust you'll be had, but they pay their road tax, insurance etc so as long as they're not breaking the road laws they have as much right as mums on the school run. I hope someone organises a huge cruise up there and states it as a peaceful protest against something, I'd like to see what happens then


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> The problem is that it will be one rule for some and another for others, if you're wearing a baseball cap and have a loud exhaust you'll be had, but they pay their road tax, insurance etc so as long as they're not breaking the road laws they have as much right as mums on the school run. I hope someone organises a huge cruise up there and states it as a peaceful protest against something, I'd like to see what happens then


I know! Arrested for wearing a baseball cap and having a loud exhaust! You couldn't make it up!! Oh, wait a second...

I'm all for a bit of outage at unnecessary laws, but the details of the injunction haven't been made public yet (that I can find) so what is it everyone is up in arms about? Some vague newspaper articles?


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Rules like this that affect things for a lot of people are always put in place due the the minority that don't get common sense... On both sides of the law.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Quoted from the original post: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=837745



mighTy Tee said:


> I assume this is a ban on morons gathering at a location to show off their cars by doing illegal donuts, street racing, burnouts etc similar to as depicted in F&F?
> 
> Every TTOC cruise I have been on, has been a number of like minded enthusiasts going out for a legal drive on a set route and without any pressure to break the law or drive dangerously.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

> The injunction prohibits two or more vehicles gathering in the combined local authority area "known generally as the Black Country" between 15:00 and 07:00 GMT.


just need to do weekend mornings


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Seems more aimed at racing and illegal driving than people meeting up from how I read it.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

if its a group of 2 or more cars isnt it? The chavs will need to find somewhere else to hide.....yet I cant see the police "policing" it that closely unless its an easy win for them.....murder v car cruise hmmmm

J
xx


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Murder vs car cruise... They'd pick car cruise any day. Ones round here would do anyway lol.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think this thread raises the wider question of whether it's possible to be a car enthusiast without having a massive chip on your shoulder and a raging persecution complex.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I think this thread raises the wider question of whether it's possible to be a car enthusiast without having a massive chip on your shoulder and a raging persecution complex.


Who's that aimed at then?  :roll:

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it's obviously not aimed at the sort of cruises we do. It even specifically says between 15:00 and 07:00 GMT so is covering overnight events but could catch us out on a summer afternoon/evening.

I would imagine the police wouldn't be interested in our Sunday daytime events but there may be confusion for an evening meet. I expect some discretion will be applied when they see the marque.

More of a concern may be motorclub night time road rallies. Nav runs and Scatter events could be caught in confusion but 12 cars and timed stage events requiring police notification and route PR should avoid problems I presume - depending on the current state of regs.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Spandex said:


> I think this thread raises the wider question of whether it's possible to be a car enthusiast without having a massive chip on your shoulder and a raging persecution complex.


If that was aimed at me I'm not going to be drawn in to some tit for tat argument over it. But I am entitled to my opinion as much as you are yours so I don't appreciate the snide comments.

Hillsborough, rotherham grooming scandal and my own personal experiances leave me not much of a fan at all of South yorkshire police. I would never hold anything against a person for being a member of the force I don't have a chip on my shoulder about individuals at all however i do think as an organisation most are only bothered in helping when it is easy and convinient for them. You only have to look at a few others experiances on here to find a number of times when they've just not been interested at all.

1500 young girls sexually abused all in the same town and nothing ever done about it... Probably too busy with all those teenagers in McDonald's car park though, priorities and all.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

You missed out social services on that one where the grooming scandal goes , I don't see you slagging them off they were more to blame than the police as they being the lead agency in those offences are supposed to bring there findings/ suspicions to the police. I've not heard of anything yet where you can detect crime before it is reported as you cannot be proactive in offences like that. I'll tell you what go to your local nick and ask them to put a marker on your address so as and when something happens to you,you won't require the police as they are all a waste of time. I must add you get good and bad in any occupation my son can't walk down the street without getting a tug and some of the attitudes of them are appalling. I recently was diagnosed with prostate cancer the doctor had been treating me for something else its only when I paid for my own scan did my real problem show up. Do I come on here and moan about the doctors no I don't. Good and bad in any profession. You'll be saying they didn't put enough effort in catching jack the ripper next. I've never hung around McDonald's in all my life I've got better things to do.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Plod were pretty tardy on catching Jack the Ripper though... Need an apology soon!


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

I missed out social services because that had nothing to do with the point I was making. As I said its my opinion. The feeling of distrust and lack of faith in the police now in rotherham is unbelievable. The police knew it's common knowledge anybody who says they didn't are lieing too themselves. Too much effort to do anything to put a stop to it as they might be called a racist. Police cock up caused 96 deaths and they lied about it to the public and family's of the victims for 20 years till the truth came out. If I had a problem would i report it to the police? To be honest I really wouldn't see the point unless I was in dire need of their help and that's me being honest.

Having a different opinion to you doesn't make me wrong and mean that you can talk down to me mate. And as I said I would hold nothing against an individual for the Job they do I just think as a force they are crap, and let's not make Out im the only one with that opinion.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> If that was aimed at me I'm not going to be drawn in to some tit for tat argument over it. But I am entitled to my opinion as much as you are yours so I don't appreciate the snide comments.
> 
> Hillsborough, rotherham grooming scandal and my own personal experiances leave me not much of a fan at all of South yorkshire police. I would never hold anything against a person for being a member of the force I don't have a chip on my shoulder about individuals at all however i do think as an organisation most are only bothered in helping when it is easy and convinient for them. You only have to look at a few others experiances on here to find a number of times when they've just not been interested at all.
> 
> 1500 young girls sexually abused all in the same town and nothing ever done about it... Probably too busy with all those teenagers in McDonald's car park though, priorities and all.


It wasn't aimed at any one person and wasn't even based solely on the content of this thread.

It was more a general comment on the way people on car forums perceive motoring offences. Usually it starts off with people bitching about how the Police are just out to 'pick on' motorists... Then it turns out that 'pick on' is short hand for someone being nicked for actually breaking the law. If someone sticks their head over the parapet to point out that it's their own fault for choosing to break the law, they'll invariably meet a barrage of completely illogical comments about how the Police should 'have better things to do', or that they should 'be catching murderers/rapists/paedophiles/Sauron instead of going after poor innocent (well, technically not innocent) motorists.

So, the chip on the shoulder refers to the fact that they think they should be above the law and the persecution complex refers to their reaction upon discovering that the Police don't refer to the Hierarchy of Naughtiness Chart™ before working out which crimes to investigate.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Plod were pretty tardy on catching Jack the Ripper though... Need an apology soon!


Yep, that's a whole lot of as-yet-unsolved murders... I'm outraged they're still out there nicking people for speeding when they should be combing the streets of London for clues.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> You missed out social services on that one where the grooming scandal goes , I don't see you slagging them off they were more to blame than the police as they being the lead agency in those offences are supposed to bring there findings/ suspicions to the police. *I've not heard of anything yet where you can detect crime before it is reported as you cannot be proactive in offences like that* I'll tell you what go to your local nick and ask them to put a marker on your address so as and when something happens to you,you won't require the police as they are all a waste of time. I must add you get good and bad in any occupation my son can't walk down the street without getting a tug and some of the attitudes of them are appalling. I recently was diagnosed with prostate cancer the doctor had been treating me for something else its only when I paid for my own scan did my real problem show up. Do I come on here and moan about the doctors no I don't. Good and bad in any profession. You'll be saying they didn't put enough effort in catching jack the ripper next. I've never hung around McDonald's in all my life I've got better things to do.


Didn't multiple girls go to the police only to be fobed off and ignored, they way your going on you would think the police in Rotherham were whiter than white :?

It's always the same on here, the second anyone has anything negative to say about the police the same people charge out on a white horse to defend their honour. The police do themselves no favours, recently I was stupid enough to actually go to them after a road rage incident where i very nearly got knocked down, how have I been treated.....

I've been totally ignored, 4 phone calls and I'm still none the wiser to how it was dealt with.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think its so unreasonable to expect they dedicate their resources to solving things like burglaries and rape rather then sitting in a bush with a laser gun waiting for some poor sod to go past doing 35 in a 30. But speeding fines make money and are easy pickings, whereas actually solving a crime...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> I don't think its so unreasonable to expect they dedicate their resources to solving things like burglaries and rape rather then sitting in a bush with a laser gun waiting for some poor sod to go past doing 35 in a 30. But speeding fines make money and are easy pickings, whereas actually solving a crime...


So, let me get this straight. You think it's 'reasonable' to expect the Police to effectively ignore certain crimes so they can focus on more serious ones, but you don't think it's reasonable to expect motorists not to commit those crimes in the first place? Really??

Personally I don't think it's unreasonable to expect the Police to dedicate officers to investigate all levels of crime. Yes, I expect them to devote the most resources to the most serious crimes, but I would be a bit disappointed if I phoned up to report a burglary only to be told they could only look into it once they've solved every single open murder case in the country, wouldn't you?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> It's always the same on here, the second anyone has anything negative to say about the police the same people charge out on a white horse to defend their honour.


I don't charge into battle to defend the Police, I charge in to attack peoples foolish insistence on attaching hugely disproportionate statistical significance to their own personal experiences... :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

There are always 2 sides to incidents like yours I know let's find out who the other person was get them to join the forum and post there version of the incident and let's make and educated decision when both have had there say instead of just you saying nothing has been done. To be honest how do you know nothing has been done they may be out being proactive catching real offenders. I'll be honest the way you carry on on here if you went in the local nick with that attitude you probably failed the attitude test with them


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, road rage is pretty low down the list of crime 'seriousness'. Shouldn't you be congratulating the Police on ignoring your complaint, as this clearly frees up resources which would be better spent on catching murderers??


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

I class burglary as a serious crime. If you beleive that the 'war on speed' is anything more than a revenue generating excessive then you are naive


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

When I say crimes that are not serious, I refer to the extremely petty offences that police forces seem to love to busy themselves with. Yes I don't think its a bad idea they completely ignored them and dedicated the resources to something more serious.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> I class burglary as a serious crime. If you beleive that the 'war on speed' is anything more than a revenue generating excessive then you are naive


I imagine you think unmanned speed cameras are an excellent idea then, right? I mean, because you're currently pretending that you're ever so concerned about the Police being able to devote all their time and effort into solving 'real crimes', you must be over the moon that they can catch and prosecute people breaking the speed limit without a Police officer being involved. Right?

That's the nub of the issue really. The whole 'they should be out catching real criminals' is just a smoke screen, because what you really mean is that you want to speed and you resent them trying to catch you doing it.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

So the war on speed is a revenue generating exercise. How many fatal RTC have you been to where speed has been the contributing factor I have been to a few the last one was a boy racer in his go after pug problem was when he came to stop his head was in the passengers foot well while the rest if him was in the drivers seat. No I didn't eat my tea that night. You tell all the families of those killed by speeding drivers its just a revenue , money making ploy .


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> There are always 2 sides to incidents like yours I know let's find out who the other person was get them to join the forum and post there version of the incident and let's make and educated decision when both have had there say instead of just you saying nothing has been done. To be honest how do you know nothing has been done they may be out being proactive catching real offenders. I'll be honest the way you carry on on here if you went in the local nick with that attitude you probably failed the attitude test with them


How very presumptions....

If you are referring to me she jumped out her and kicked mine then when I tried to get her numberplate drove the car at me. Don't see how this can be my fault in any way. My attitude is fine, I have no attitude here on this thread I'm merely recollecting an instance where I have been let down by the police, if anyone is showing any attitude here it is you.

like I said 4 phone calls where I have been assured I would be contacted and I'm still waiting.... its now been a month.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

But you have got an attitude read some of your posts if something doesn't go how you want it its wrong


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> But you have got an attitude read some of your posts if something doesn't go how you want it its wrong


You are entitled to your opinion, it is however just that. Your opinion.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Spandex said:


> samgilding said:
> 
> 
> > I class burglary as a serious crime. If you beleive that the 'war on speed' is anything more than a revenue generating excessive then you are naive
> ...


Actually, it's both. I'm not going to lie and say it's not when it is.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > That's the nub of the issue really. The whole 'they should be out catching real criminals' is just a smoke screen, because what you really mean is that you want to speed and you resent them trying to catch you doing it.
> ...


I'm not totally sure how you're defining 'real crime and 'not real' crime (as in, where you draw the line when there's no such thing as 'a bit' illegal. It's either illegal or it's not) but I suspect it basically comes down to:

1. Crimes Sam wants to commit.

And

2. Crimes Sam doesn't want to commit.

I guess that's why people using this 'argument' always choose violent or serious crimes like murder or rape as their examples - they want to avoid the contentious end of the spectrum because they might end up actually having to explain how they decide where the line in the sand is drawn, and probably more importantly, why.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

This mornings papers.....

Another week another front page "police scandal" they are as bad as Westminster politicians for getting in the public eye for the wrong reasons....

Like I said, today's police really dont do themselves any favours, no wonder public opinion and trust are at an all time low....


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

This made me laugh


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Spandex said:


> samgilding said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Now your just taking what I have said completely out of context and twisting it to suit what you want to make out. Do I resent that I pay some cunts wages to sit in a van on his arse all day trying to catch out people of which 99% are hard working, honest people who already are probably struggling and have little spare cash with the economy as it is, just so they can make an nice easy profit. Has nothing to do with me wanting to commit any crimes, i don't think its right that they pick on the public becuase there an easy target to generate revenue.

Your the one who made this about speeding fines anyway, I never once mentioned anything about speeding and was referring to something else, however I won't bring up anything more as you will clearly be right and me clearly wrong, that much is obvious.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll tell you what mate instead of twisting my words suit you and try to make me look a cunt, let's hear your take on shod'a handling of hills borough instead.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> I'll tell you what mate instead of twisting my words suit you and try to make me look a doodah, let's hear your take on shod'a handling of hills borough instead.


Shod'a?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> samgilding said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you what mate instead of twisting my words suit you and try to make me look a doodah, let's hear your take on shod'a handling of hills borough instead.
> ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > samgilding said:
> ...


Is that referring to me? Seriously, I dont know what shod'a means.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyway, to answer Sams question on my opinion of the Polices handling of Hillsborough, I think their behaviour at the time was atrocious, and the subsequent attempts to cover it up have truly beggared belief.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Anyway, to answer Sams question on my opinion of the Polices handling of Hillsborough, I think their behaviour at the time was atrocious, and the subsequent attempts to cover it up have truly beggared belief.


+1


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, to answer Sams question on my opinion of the Polices handling of Hillsborough, I think their behaviour at the time was atrocious, and the subsequent attempts to cover it up have truly beggared belief.
> ...


                          
            *OMG! *           
                        

Brian agreed with Spandex on something. Is this the beginning of the end? :-* :wink:

Hope not. I love your 'debates'.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

GEM said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


i think it would be difficult not to agree with him on that....

don't get too excited :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Right so now you have removed your head from up plods arse and conceded that they can do wrong (majorly on a truly massive scale) can you now begin to understand where other people's opinions on them not been so fantastic as you think they are, may be formed from?


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Right so now you have removed your head from up plods arse and conceded that they can do wrong (majorly on a truly massive scale) can you now begin to understand where other people's opinions on them not been so fantastic as you think they are, may be formed from? Or is that expecting too much progress for one day here...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> Right so now you have removed your head from up plods arse and conceded that they can do wrong (majorly on a truly massive scale) can you now begin to understand where other people's opinions on them not been so fantastic as you think they are, may be formed from? Or is that expecting too much progress for one day here...


From now on I'm going to refer to you as 'predicta-sam'.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't get that? Is that what you put when it's easier then answering me because that would involve conceding that I may have had a point after all?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

samgilding said:


> I don't get that? Is that what you put when it's easier then answering me because that would involve conceding that I may have had a point after all?


No, it's what I put when you're painfully predictable. So, why aren't I answering you? Well, you've basically imagined what beliefs I hold about the police, then set about trying to prove them wrong. This is the sort of mental I can do without. Thanks.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

... and here I was about to question whether I get fined & arrested if I come across another TT in front by chance in traffic.

Ho humm...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

So two cars are seen together in a McDonalds car park in the Black Country. As the Police car sent to deal with this monstrous crime enters the car park, the two cars pull off. Police car calls for back up and soon two of them are pursuing the Russian Mafia. Should the Police cars pull over and book one another?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Ha, the police are the biggest gang in the world!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

id like to see this challenged in a court, im sure a half decent lawyer could rip it to bits, im pretty sure its breaching a number of your human rights, such as a right to public assembly, the right to travel etc...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> id like to see this challenged in a court, im sure a half decent lawyer could rip it to bits, im pretty sure its breaching a number of your human rights, such as a right to public assembly, the right to travel etc...


This isn't the first injunction of its kind, and none of them have been successfully challenged yet that I can find. From what I've read, the only part of the ECHR that was of concern was the right to a fair trial (due to the fact that the people being served with the injunction obviously can't be known at the time the injunction was granted). Apparently the wording of the injunction is such that this wasn't considered a breach of human rights. The right to freedom of assembly has a lot of caveats relating to public safety and prevention of disorder or crime so I imagine it wasn't too hard to make sure this injunction didn't violate that right.

Basically how this works is that the council already had powers to seek injunctions to prevent a public nuisance or stop some sort of criminal behaviour in certain situations, but I assume they would never be able to exercise that power in time to do anything about a car cruise as they probably had very little advance warning. This new injunction doesn't give them any additional powers, it just means that the injunction is 'pre-paid' and ready to go if they want to use the powers they already had.


----------

